# OMG!! BISCUIT VOMITING WORMS!?



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*THIS IS TRULY AWFUL. For the past couple of days I have discovered (but not actually seen it happen) a large(I mean huge) pool of mostly liquid that Biscuit has thrown-up, after our late afternoon walk and RHL period with the boyz. I have been totally baffled by this as he seems completely normal, maybe just slightly subdued. He has normal stools and appetite. There has just been some grass, I thought, in the liquid. The boyz like to eat grass and even dirt, so I thought it was just from that, or drinking rainwater that pools outside.

Well, tonite they were doing their RHL and suddenly Biscuit projectile vomits this huge amount of liquid again, but this appears to be full of maybe worms??? They are about 3-4 inches long and kind of flat and dark. OMG, how completely disgusting and upsetting.

Biscuit is 2 1/2. What could this be? He ate his dinner like nothing happened at all. What kind of worms, if worms? Would he have gotten them from Heath (who was wormed 3 times)? Can WE get this? Is the house contaminated, as with lice or fleas? The sofa? his bedding?

I AM IN A TOTAL PANIC. Of course, I am calling the vet first thing. Thanks for any advice! uke:*


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG I hope someone has a simple explanation,that sounds horrible


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh how scary, Belle had tape worm from eating fleas when she stayed at my in laws farm but it just looked like rice in her poop.

I just did a quick google search (warning GRAPHIC!) of worms and here is a site that shows pics: 
http://www.thepetcenter.com/exa/worms.html


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh no! I'm sorry Amy. I hope you can get to the vet early tomorrow!
I also googled this
http://www.buzzle.com/editorials/6-1-2006-97997.asp


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is an answer to a similar question by a vet: Which was, "Does vomiting worms mean an infestation?"

Answer:
It sounds like your dog has a heavy infestation of worms. This is quite common in puppies but unusual in older dogs. The most likely parasite is roundworm, which often looks like 5-8cm spaghetti strands. Roundworm can cause vomiting/diarrhea and can be life threatening if untreated. I would recommend an immediate visit to the vet to confirm which type of worm your dog is infected with and to get suitable treatment. This is especially important as some dog parasites can be transferred to humans.

He absolutely could have gotten them from your other dog that was wormed. I believe that they say if you have multiple dogs you should always worm them on the same schedule. Especially if you do not worm regularly. 

That really would have freaked me out too. I am sure you'll be on the phone first thing.

Keep us posted.

Meeka


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Amy I don't have an answer but wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you all who have weighed in. Ugh, I am truly almost physically sick , after reading everything and looking at the pictures. My dogs live in a very controlled and immaculately clean environment. They are never off-leash, though we do walk where a fair number of dogs walk (that are cleaned up after). And I actually examine visually their poop everyday as I pick it up, and it looks perfectly clean/normal. I am SO HOPING there is some other explanation, that is also easily curable! 

After he threw up, Biscuit gobbled down his food and acted perfectly normal. Just a bit sleepier. I'll post tomorrow after the vet's. Thanks again everyone for the links and support. UGH UGH UGH. I am just sick. 

Could this, if it is worms, have been picked up at the vet or the groomer's??


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh Amy, I hope Biscuit is ok! I'd be freaked out too, can't wait to hear what the vet says today. :hug:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Yikes Amy! That would give me a major case of the heebie jeebies too. I hope Biscuit is okay.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That would make me physically sick too. Hope this is just one time incident and Biscuit is better.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

First of all, worm infestations are very common and are not a reflection on your cleanliness at all. Worms can be spread by playing in the grass where an infected dog has been or playing with a dog that has worms (by merely touching his coat).

I've never heard of dark worms in dogs, so I'm baffled by the description.

*Roundworms* - white, skinny, but can be 3" in length (described as looking like spaghetti)
*Hookworms* - about 1/2" in length or not visible to the naked eye (I have conflicting info in my books)
*Tapeworms* - flat, looks like rice segments in the stool (but can get up to 3' i length), can be acquired as easily as swallowing a flea
*Whipworms* - look like thread; one of the hardest to eradicate, so will need re-testing in 6 months to ensure they are gone
*Heartworms* - spread by mosquitos

You should probably take a fresh stool sample to your vet asap this morning and ask about Heath needing treatment too.

Good luck Amy. What a freaky thing to see. I feel for you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- I felt the same way, I didn't even realize Belle had worms. I just kept noticing it in her stool but it looked like she ate rice. She was itching is why I finally took her into the vet! It ended up being she basically got fleas even though she was on treatment (my in laws have a giant farm with a lot of animals including like 20 barn cats) and she likely ate one or two. So it can easily happen!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Biscuit! Good luck Amy!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I have been into "alternative health" for many years, and I've done my share of parasite cleanses (I never saw any large worms, but other evidence that it works which I won't go into detail about!). From everything I've read, I believe now we all have parasites, animals and humans alike, even in "clean, sanitary environments" at one time or another if not constantly. It's not just a 3rd world thing. We're host to all kinds of little life forms - you know, "worlds within worlds." I don't know if it's possible to completely eradicate them, I know the healthier you are with a good healthy presence of the right gut flora, the less likely they are to latch on, but I do periodic herbal and/or homeopathic parasite cleanses on myself, and I'm going to talk to my holistic vet about doing maybe twice a year gentle herbal or homeopathic dewormings on my dog. I'll do mine at the same time because I don't believe what they say about the parasites dogs and other animals have not being transmitted to humans. Some herbs that are safe and effective in humans are toxic to dogs, so I would not try to use an herbal product on my dog without the guidance of my vet. From what I understand, the regular de-worming medicine is some sort of pesticide? 

And here's my other question - the routine de-worming on puppies - - if all puppies are born with worms, where are they getting them? It must be from the mother? Which would mean she has them also, and do they de-worm her? Would that mean that dogs who are not regularly de-wormed have them all the time? I know people in the alternative health community who will not keep pets because of the parasite issues. I think it's more likely you'll pick stuff up if you have pets because they put their noses where you'd never think of going, but I'd rather have the love and just de-worm myself a couple times a year - lol!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Diane, not all puppies have worms. I only deworm if a puppy has them. We do fecal checks first. So far, I've only had one puppy with worms, and could not tell which puppy it was (out of a litter of three) so I had to deworm all of them. Since only one had the worms, my vet said the mothers do not have them or it would have been passed to all of them. We do occasional fecal checks anyway. I haven't had any adults that have needed deworming yet.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amy, I hope it turns out that Biscuit just ate a bunch of earthworms.  Keeping my fingers crossed for your two.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Hey Kimberly, good to know, thanks. I'm wondering, though - where would one puppy get them and not the others if it wasn't passed from the mother? Unless they are checked when a little older and it's just somehow in the food or environment? Weird. I can't help but wonder if it's possible the tests may miss something on the other puppies, like maybe the parasites aren't in a stage in all the pups where they can be detected. Was the mom checked in that case where you had the one puppy with worms?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Amy, I am sorry for the worms (barfing is bad enough!) I will be interested in what your vet says since I thought the heartworm meds kill most of the worms. Maryam, I never thought about earthworms (but my labs love them . . , yuck!) My vets do always want a fecal sample, so I guess the heartworm preventative doesn't kill them all??

Diane, after raising puppies, I can definitely understand what Kimberly said. The mother has to go outside usually, so she could pick up something and bring it back to the pups. Plus, as the pups get older and may go out, even in the cleanest of yards they can pick up something.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, Amy, that's scary! I hope Biscuit is doing well today. Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't wait to hear what could be the problem with Biscuit. Hopefully, it's nothing at all, but yeah, I'd be freaked out too. Karen, do let us know!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Diane, yes the mother was checked and tested clean. In this case, it was a tapeworm which can come from the puppy eating one flea. My puppies get to go out into the yard for several weeks before they are old enough to leave and with the squirrels and neighborhood cats (heck, even the neighbor's dog which is not treated), I am constantly on the lookout for fleas. It is a wonder that we don't have problems at other times, but I'm pretty vigilant about doing checks during our baths and using Frontline. So far, we've been very fortunate to only find one random flea and that one puppy that needed deworming. Unfortunately, I never did narrow down which pup it was, so all three of them were dewormed together.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Hey Kimberly, well that is good news that you have not had a lot of problems. Where I lived with my yorkie, there was not the urban wildlife we have here, and the groomer only ever found a flea on her once, maybe twice, her whole life, and we never had any sort of infestation in the house. Here, on the other hand, our little yard is constantly being foraged in by squirrels (who I see scratching themselves all the time), birds, and both stray and outdoor pet cats who are hunting the birds (I've seen them catch them, too.) I gotta think our yard is full of fleas and god knows what else. I think I may have bookmarked a posting from Tom King about a natural yard treatment that he does a couple times a year. We do all organic gardening and use Neem pretty effectively for bugs on plants, and I think I've read Borax is also good. Not sure how effective for fleas.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Gosh Amy, that's horrible. Please let us know what the vet says. I hope Biscuit feels better!
Gina


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Anxiously watching for news.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy~ Sure hope the vet figures out what it is and that it's easily treatable. I'll be checking back here, for sure.

Kimberly & Diane~ Beneficial nematodes are what we use to effectively control the fleas in our yard. We've got a host of regularly visiting urban wildlife, too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy, this is horrible. I know cause Cash threw up this morning (bullystick and greenbeans) Could Biscuit have eaten some really long grass? I will be checking into see what the Vet says.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, I'm hoping it's nothing serious with Biscuit. How awful though for you to have to see and clean up. Yikes.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> ABeneficial nematodes are what we use to effectively control the fleas in our yard. We've got a host of regularly visiting urban wildlife, too.


Leslie, thanks for the site. I've saved it. If you use weed/moss killer, would that kill the nematodes, do you know?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie said:


> Kimberly & Diane~ Beneficial nematodes are what we use to effectively control the fleas in our yard. We've got a host of regularly visiting urban wildlife, too.


Yes, we get nematodes in the spring, and I also use diamataceous (sp?) earth, but it looks awful in my black mulch bordering the neighbor's yard. I think the squirrels are our biggest offender.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

do the nemotodes do anything for Ticks? Thanks Leslie. I too bookmarked the site.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

They are so small, I think they are only harmful to fleas.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Amy~ Sure hope the vet figures out what it is and that it's easily treatable. I'll be checking back here, for sure.
> 
> Kimberly & Diane~ Beneficial nematodes are what we use to effectively control the fleas in our yard. We've got a host of regularly visiting urban wildlife, too.


Leslie: Those things look super creepy. So how are nematodes applied to the yard? Please forgive this question if it's kinda stupid, but can the my dog step on these things and not be harmed? I guess what I'm asking is if Buttons goes in the yard and gets them on her feet, and then licks her feet, these nematodes won't hurt her? (I've heard the word nematodes before, but I've always thought they were something that infected food or water and made you sick! Yuk!)


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's a link about Beneficial Nematodes and Ticks...also how to apply 
http://www.arbico-organics.com/607-ticks.html


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Eva, I've saved this too. Do you know what happens if lawn fertilizer/weed killer is applied?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Thanks, Eva, I've saved this too. Do you know what happens if lawn fertilizer/weed killer is applied?


I don't have any idea??
I would think that chemical treatments might be harmful to them??
You might look into an organic fertilizer but for weed control I don't know what would be safe to use.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*BISCUIT'S VET VISIT*

* Thanks for all of these wonderful, supportive, and informative posts, everyone! Very educational regarding worms and other icky stuff. . .egads.

The good news: The vet thinks it is def. not roundworms and probably not even a tapeworm. She thinks it is "slime". Sorry, hope you've had lunch ugh. Biscuit's x-rays are non-conclusive, lots of stuff in there and one very vague opaque area. So the vet's doing blood work and feces study, of course, looking for pancreas or liver problems or, of course, parasites. She gave him subcutaneous pepcid and water for gastritis. She wants me to withhold food/water until tonite, to see if he vomits again, so it's just watch and wait today . If he is stable by after 7 tonite, I'm to give him more pepcid , some water sips, and a tiny meal of chicken/rice/cottage cheese.

SO I think she's thinking gastritis, giardia, something like that~~or obstruction.

Tomorrow they may x-ray him again. I have to fly to NYC Friday & DH will also be away elsewhere, so I'm feeling very anxious and want this to resolve. Biscuit acts normal, just tired from the vet ordeal.

I'll update 2moro. THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR SUPPORT !!:grouphug:*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, Karen, good to hear that it's not worms! If it's just a one day thing, a queasy tummy, then things will resolve themselves very quickly. We're hoping!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Glad it's not worms Amy! Maybe he just ate something yucky and has to get it out of his system!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Hopefully it's only an icky tummy and will resolve itself soon. 
Thanks for the update Amy.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amy, glad to know it's not the yucky-icky worms! And, I hope that if it is more serious that the vet will determine it quickly. (And, if it's nothing, hope you get by with no more expensive tests.!) Hope he's over it now, with some rest through the day. 

Will be anxious to read how things are tomorrow.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy, I am sorry to hear this news. I hope it is one day thing and he got it all out-- what ever it was. Cash had something like this when he was a puppy and next day it was like nothing had ever happened. belly rubs to biscuit. hugs to you... and ear scratchies to my heathbar.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

You must be relieved, although I can imagine how anxious you are that you and DH will be out of town. I'm glad Biscuit seems to be handling everything just fine.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy~ Glad to read it's not worms. Hopefully, it's just a little "something" that will resolve quickly.

As for the nematodes, they are microscopic and live in the root zone so, I don't think anything sprayed on the grass would hurt them. Application is easy. All you do is rinse the sponge and container they come in into a gallon container. This is a "concentrate" of them. Then all DH does is pour it into his pump sprayer and sprays it onto the grass. When the sprayer is empty, he turns on the sprinklers and lets them run for 15-20 min. That's it! Done! Bye-bye fleas! :wave:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, I'm sorry poor Biscuit is having a problem. Hope you find out what the problem is soon. Ladies, you never cease to amaze me with the things you know. We are having such a bad flea problem and now I know what to do to treat my yard. I'm going to get those nematodes tomorrow! We have lots of squirrels and stray cats.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

irnfit said:


> Well, I'm sorry poor Biscuit is having a problem. Hope you find out what the problem is soon. Ladies, you never cease to amaze me with the things you know. We are having such a bad flea problem and now I know what to do to treat my yard. *I'm going to get those nematodes tomorrow*! We have lots of squirrels and stray cats.


You're going to get the best results with Nematodes if the weather is in the 50's or above..if you treat the yard when the temps are lower they most likely would die...I would wait a month or two if it's still cool there.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amy, I'm glad to hear it isn't worms and that your vet is on top of it. Please let us know what happens. We learn so much from each other's experiences (especially these kinds of icky ones) on the Forum. :hug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Geeze louise Amy, I'm so sorry you and Bisquit are going thru this. I hope it all gets resolved soon! At least before Friday.
Carole


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amy I just read this post and so worried for you. Let's keep a positive attitude and positive outlook !!! I will anxiously await to hear the results...but in the meantime...big ((((((hugs))))))) to you.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

(((Biscuit and Amy))) Hope tomorrow will bring you the diagnosis so you can just fix whatever it is.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Eva said:


> Here's a link about Beneficial Nematodes and Ticks...also how to apply
> http://www.arbico-organics.com/607-ticks.html


Eva: Thanks for that link. It was very interesting and very informative! I have a lot of stray cats in this neighborhood and think these poor animals must be full of fleas. (Such a shame.) Looks like I'll be getting nematodes!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy,

I am so sorry that you weren't able to get definite diagnosis. Let hope tomorrow will bring you all the answer and Biscuit's condition is easily cured. :hug:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy, I sure hope you can find out something conclusive......I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Amy, I hope Buscuit feels better soon. Thinking of you both!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Good morning, Amy . . . any more news today? Hope Biscuit's tummy is better (as well as your nerves!)


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

THANKS AGAIN, everyone, for the sweet posts. So far so good today. Biscuit is on the special bland diet and right now he and Heath are playing at my feet. 

The vet called and his stool was normal and his bloodwork was superb. A very healthy boy, she said. Always good to know. 

Our fear is that the opaque thing in his x-ray is a seashell (the birds drop them in our yard as we are next to SF Bay) and my boyz love to eat them, the shellfish and shell.

So it's watch and wait for now!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, I just saw this. I'm glad to hear Biscuit is already home and doing well! Worms are yucky! so glad it's not that! Now just crossing my fingers that it isn't a seashell or anything else weird. Hopefully it will just go away and leave a happy healthy Biscuit. Good news on the bloodwork! :hug:


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Amy I am sorry to hear about Biscuit! If he is eating and keeping it down chances are he is not blocked at all. Normally when a dog is blocked there is no eating or drinking without it coming back up. And if it has been more than 24 hours since he has been blocked most feel terrible! No playing or acting normal. It can happen the other way but it is not likley. I hope everything turns out ok for him.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amy, How's Biscuit?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Glad to hear he's doing well, poor baby! Hopefully no more yucky uke:.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amy, glad to hear the tests came back clear. Is better today?
Gina


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Amy how is Buscuit doing? Is he ok?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Poor baby has been through a lot. Is there an update on how he's doing?


----------

